# 10 weeks - Harvest ............(Pics)



## jonask (Aug 22, 2008)

.....so ...this is my first harvest! 

what do you think? ...i love it




















































if you want to see the pics bigger click in the red link below¬


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Aug 22, 2008)

wow, very nice. looks dank +rep

i wonder how much youll end up with


----------



## thenoob888 (Aug 22, 2008)

looks amazing whats the wet weight on all of that?


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 22, 2008)

thenoob888 said:


> looks amazing whats the wet weight on all of that?


1 pound and a 1/4 is my guess on dry weight


----------



## BlessAmerica (Aug 22, 2008)

That is a GREAT first grow! Good job man! +rep.


----------



## Gaines04 (Aug 22, 2008)

Spectacular!!! How big where they when you started flowering?


----------



## donkeyballs (Aug 22, 2008)

damn. youll be bazin some fat jays!


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Aug 22, 2008)

Fantastic. What nutes?


----------



## billybobpot (Aug 23, 2008)

I love it too


----------



## jonask (Aug 23, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> 1 pound and a 1/4 is my guess on dry weight


WOW!!! never had so much weed in my life!!!!


----------



## jonask (Aug 23, 2008)

Hidden Dragon said:


> Fantastic. What nutes?


Advanced Nutrients


----------



## jonask (Aug 23, 2008)

Gaines04 said:


> Spectacular!!! How big where they when you started flowering?


around 40 / 50 cm but i didn't make a size limit for flowering, i waited till i see pre-flower only then i started 12/12 light


----------



## jonask (Aug 23, 2008)

and thanks everyone for so nice comments 

I couldn't be happier 

yesterday i looked like a 5 year old boy on X-mas morning


----------



## msdsm39 (Aug 23, 2008)

Isn't is awesome to create something and then spread the joy by giving it to others??? Nice grow... let us know what you end up with for dry weight.



jonask said:


> and thanks everyone for so nice comments
> 
> I couldn't be happier
> 
> yesterday i looked like a 5 year old boy on X-mas morning


----------



## stankers (Aug 23, 2008)

what kinda lighting? that looks awsome. congrats


----------



## jonask (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks. 400wHPS


----------



## born2grow (Aug 23, 2008)

Very well done....+rep for you


----------



## good ol' boy (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW Great first grow. congrats and happy smoking!! That 400w hps really paid off huh. +rep


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice plants! Whats the strain? Gonna keep us updated as to smoke report? IMO Much Love.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks good .. Nice job..


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 23, 2008)

*Awesome first grow! Enjoy!  *


----------



## Napolean420 (Aug 23, 2008)

Obviously it was hydro?


----------



## jonask (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks everybody 


my temp. in the dry room is 74ºF (23ºC) and 52% RH ..... is it ok?


----------



## jonask (Aug 23, 2008)

Napolean420 said:


> Obviously it was hydro?


no it was soil


----------



## 2008 (Aug 23, 2008)

i hope m first grow will end up like that, what strain is that?


----------



## sparkafire (Aug 23, 2008)

Bravo Bravo!!! Very nice finish my friend. I hope my first goes as nicely as yours. 

Sparky


----------



## Napolean420 (Aug 23, 2008)

Outstanding!!! f'in amazing, good job


----------



## Londoner (Aug 23, 2008)

jonask said:


> and thanks everyone for so nice comments
> 
> I couldn't be happier
> yesterday i looked like a 5 year old boy on X-mas morning



WHOOP WHOOP well done my man, job well done, +rep and pat on the back for you, love the way you trimmed up the plants whole, i always try and do it but always say fuck it and chop all the branches off, i wont have a guess on yr dry weight, i dont like to do it with my harvests, i believe its bad luck!




Napolean420 said:


> Obviously it was hydro?



obviously hydro in what way?




jonask said:


> thanks everybody
> 
> 
> my temp. in the dry room is 74ºF (23ºC) and 52% RH ..... is it ok?



perfect mate, room temperature or there abouts is fine but ive dried buds in all conditions (uk different weather scenario every day temp+humidity) 
just keep an oscilating fan on in the room, not blowing directly on the buds but more around them for air circulation, i put my fan on a timer 15on 15off, gota keep my lecky bills down.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2008)

Excellent job there, I must ask what was the strain?


----------



## jonask (Aug 23, 2008)

Londoner said:


> WHOOP WHOOP well done my man, job well done, +rep ......perfect mate, room temperature .......


great!! thanks londoner going to upload more pictures....working on that


----------



## jonask (Aug 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Excellent job there, I must ask what was the strain?


thanks 

the one written on the signature


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful!!! Well done


----------



## Trashed (Aug 23, 2008)

Have to admit it, I'm being inspired here. ( Burning one and downing two shots of scotch about an hour ago isn't helping the urge to play little Johnny Pot Seed either.) Nice looking green stuff there. 

Between you and FG...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks great. + rep for you!


----------



## jonask (Aug 23, 2008)

just some better pictures of the plants 


























































click on that red link to see the pic's bigger ¬


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 23, 2008)

I do agree that the way your trimmed them is cool as hell. I bet that took some gentle care. 

That is some really nice looking bud. Make sure you let us know the finished weight.


----------



## jonask (Aug 23, 2008)

of course! as soon as they are dried i'll post the weight.

thankss


----------



## calicat (Aug 23, 2008)

You did awesome and you should be proud. I could just hope with all my efforts eventhough I have grown many times in the past will bear the same kind of fruit like you did. Good luck to your future grows.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 23, 2008)

jonask said:


> of course! as soon as they are dried i'll post the weight.
> 
> thankss


like i said a pound and a quarter ounce


----------



## jonask (Aug 24, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> like i said a pound and a quarter ounce


i hope u right!!


----------



## smi32th (Aug 24, 2008)

....i am having a very hard time bleveing u used a 400... ive never even seen exp. growers get a pound off a 400. let us in on you secret ?


----------



## jonask (Aug 24, 2008)

400wHPS right from the beginning 

....the secret!! well... alot of love and dedication .... and good nutes!





smi32th said:


> .... get a pound off a 400


 i still haven't weigh it, it's still drying!!! no clue in guessing weight cause it's my first time, no idea!
when it's dry i for sure post the dry bud weight


----------



## poke_smot (Aug 24, 2008)

Holy fuckin' shit dude!!!!! As soon as I saw that shit on the first page, I creamed my jeans a little. Fuckin' Ace! Congradu-fuckin-lations!!!!! +rep


----------



## gscanaba (Aug 24, 2008)

holy buddah.... im so proud of you. actually you embarrass me... i was staring at the beautiful pictures and my friend walked in and saw a drool drop down lol. worth it.

I hope you enjoy every last puff of that plant


----------



## beeker (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome job, I to, use a 400 watt and acheive similar results. K+ to u. Keep On Growin


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 24, 2008)

smi32th said:


> ....i am having a very hard time bleveing u used a 400... ive never even seen exp. growers get a pound off a 400. let us in on you secret ?


Ive see crops half this size grown with CFL's


----------



## hypernovax (Aug 24, 2008)

thats some dank shit you got right there


----------



## jonask (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks everyone for so nice comments


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 25, 2008)

jonask said:


> thanks everyone for so nice comments


Can you say exactly what nutes?


----------



## jonask (Aug 25, 2008)

djmendoza21 said:


> Can you say exactly what nutes?


sure i used Advanced Nutrients

 Sensi Grow A+B and Voodoo Juice for veg. 
 Sensi Bloom A+B, Vodoo Juice and Big Bud for flowering

i always followed the light feeding schedule, sometimes even less...

check the attachments (feeding schedules for veg and flowering and EC peak from my feeding, the doses are for 10lt. water reservoir)


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

god motha friggin damned, this shit looks awesome


----------



## jonask (Aug 25, 2008)

i have one question?

i'm still drying the buds (day 3) and when i enter my house i for sure can smell weed, but... when i try smelling the actual buds it doesn't smell much is it normal!! it's nothing compared with weed u buy in a dutch coffeeshop!! will it smell more once i'm curing in jars? or just bad luck with the strain! still have no clue on high/taste haven't tried it yet.

a bit disapointed  though it would stink skunk, maybe is still too wet and that makes it smell less or even a different scent!

any ideas! or answers


----------



## jonask (Aug 25, 2008)

and just seeing what it used to be big bud's shrinking soo much, it just breakes my heart 

godamit, less 75% of weight sucks, 

still having trouble getting used to it 

anyway if it tastes good i will be a happy guy can't forget it's my first grow...alot things can go wrong


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 25, 2008)

*once the buds are dried and cured the will(should) stink, if it has been done correctly unless like you stated above it could be the strain but it looks like you're on the right path!*


----------



## who curd eat just one (Aug 25, 2008)

same things happens to me....sometimes even smells kind of weird...after your done drying it still will be a bit off in the taste departement...thats why curing is SOOO imprtant.....put it in glass jars in the dark and open and let air in 1 to 3 times a day for 5 days .....you will notice a huge improvment over time, lot of work but so is going to work to pay for top dollar for the stuff so its worth the hassle......hopefuly this helps


----------



## who curd eat just one (Aug 25, 2008)

mine are dank as hell smelling for day one and two of the drying process then they lose the heavy aroma until cured and grinded into smoke....


----------



## jonask (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks guys once again! is just that when they were alive they smell so nice and now just looks like its vanishing!! and about the strain, damm it's from sensi seeds it's supposed to be good, so ...

just gonna keep on moving with the program ...lol

thanks


----------



## crippledguy (Aug 25, 2008)

well done jonask. first grow and you couldn't be more happy i bet. what was the room size? and did you have exhaust or CO2? yea keep drying but do not forget to cure. it helps all the tricomes turn more psychoactive and you will def. notice the wet dank smell to a sweet skunk aroma. + REP brotha keep it up. CRIPPLED


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 25, 2008)

*How many more days are you going to dry it for?*


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *How many more days are you going to dry it for?*


Until its dry and the stems snap not bend.
ahahah i love weed.


----------



## jonask (Aug 25, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> ...what was the room size? and did you have exhaust or CO2? CRIPPLED


thanks crippledguy

i grow in this tent






I had a carbon filter connected to a 230 m3/h air extractor but i never used it... at the beginning i had no heat or smell problems so there was no need to use it and also because i think its a bit loud the noise it makes, i leave in a apartment so i get a bit paranoid with constant noises that can make my neighbors pissed... try keep as much low profile as possible!! and never used CO2 I'm still learning how to grow lol


----------



## jonask (Aug 25, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *How many more days are you going to dry it for?*





djmendoza21 said:


> Until its dry and the stems snap not bend.
> ahahah i love weed.



yep that's what I was thinking about


----------



## Londoner (Aug 25, 2008)

oh sod it il hazard a guess at your dry weight, id say 2 maybe 3oz per plant but im probably way out coz i rarely ever try and guess dry weights from freshly harvested plants, how do you get your attachments to show up as such big pics man the pics i post show up as silly little pics you have to click on to enlarge..........


----------



## jonask (Aug 25, 2008)

Londoner said:


> ...how do you get your attachments to show up as such big pics man the pics i post show up as silly little pics you have to click on to enlarge..........


this is how i do it:

go to the forum home page and hit here 






after u hit






and why? for me this is the main reason...






after i upload as many picts i want to post

i go back to the gallery (the 'post your pic's' thread) and open one of the uploaded pic's (example)






see this blue highlight code? just copy it and paste it in the new post, just like this...







ok.. so now u see the 'medium' highlighted, just change that to 'large'







or even 'small' if u wish so

but if u take it out just leave it without any size code u get your pic the full size (very big, alot of mouse scrolling eheh)







and that's it

ohhh i always hit preview post first to see how the pic's are


----------



## Londoner (Aug 25, 2008)

jonask said:


> this is how i do it:
> 
> go to the forum home page and hit here
> 
> ...




 i think il stick with the little pics, that just went whoosh over my head lol my head doesnt under stand computer.


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 25, 2008)

very nice harvest!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

YouTube - Ready-Set-Grow Part 6 of 7 UPDATED


----------



## jonask (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks cheetah nice video...

try loking at it tomorrow londoner it's easy, just follow the step by step it's not that difficult can think of another way to explain u how!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

ur wellcome mate!


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ur wellcome mate!


Was just watching it,i think ive seen it though


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

maybe


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> maybe


That guys voice sounded familiar


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Londoner (Aug 26, 2008)

jonask said:


> yea i kinda see how now, there was no pics there when i looked yesterday and i had no idea, sorry im crap with computers, used to log in here on my mobile phones internet well wap, but you couldnt hardly do anything on it. got my pc last year but iv hardly used it, now i have it online and im using it its all new to me.


----------



## jonask (Aug 26, 2008)

yeahh i messed up change the pics folder name after posting the pic so it was linked for something that doesn't exist!! my fault sorry...but it's fixed now

i'm no computer expert just like hanging at this forum it REALLY help me out (and still is) in my grow, but u can do it...eheh growing it's harder than internet

tonight i'm gonna try the skunk, hope it's good shit ...and i will report on taste/high, need to be sober and thats hard


----------



## Londoner (Aug 26, 2008)

jonask said:


> yeahh i messed up change the pics folder name after posting the pic so it was linked for something that doesn't exist!! my fault sorry...but it's fixed now
> 
> i'm no computer expert just like hanging at this forum it REALLY help me out (and still is) in my grow, but u can do it...eheh growing it's harder than internet
> 
> tonight i'm gonna try the skunk, hope it's good shit ...and i will report on taste/high, need to be sober and thats hard



lol for me growing is much easier than internet/pc`s been growing something or other since i was a kid, yea just dont expect to much from yr weed so early it really needs to be dried and cured for a bit before it will taste great, it`l probably still get ya stoned tho


----------



## jonask (Aug 26, 2008)

right u warn me about the wet taste!! i think i'm gonna forget about the taste tonight for this once and focus on the high just to check if it 'works'... and who knows maybe the taste isn't that bad!! i kinda dried apart like 2 grams of the small lower buds and that at least looks dried gonna try that...
after 4 months of hard work i'm finally smoking some home grow weed


----------



## Londoner (Aug 26, 2008)

jonask said:


> right u warn me about the wet taste!! i think i'm gonna forget about the taste tonight for this once and focus on the high just to check if it 'works'... and who knows maybe the taste isn't that bad!! i kinda dried apart like 2 grams of the small lower buds and that at least looks dried gonna try that...
> after 4 months of hard work i'm finally smoking some home grow weed



wahoo its a great feeling eh? you got loads of weed for a little investment and a bit of time when everyone else is paying through their teeth for substandard weed sold on the streets, i love it, none of my mates know i grow and would do anything to know where i get my green from lol. iv just had to cut a little branch off one of my church ladies 3weeks early because ive run out and im trying to speed dry it on my pc vents.


----------



## jonask (Aug 26, 2008)

Londoner said:


> wahoo its a great feeling eh? you got loads of weed for a little investment and a bit of time when everyone else is paying through their teeth for substandard weed sold on the streets, i love it, none of my mates know i grow and would do anything to know where i get my green from lol. iv just had to cut a little branch off one of my church ladies 3weeks early because ive run out and im trying to speed dry it on my pc vents.


u bet!! and u wanna know something... i'm stoned, i smoke that shit and is fuckinggggg great  it got me more a cerebral/mind tilting kinda high and quite unexpected to be honest! and the taste wasn't that bad ....and if done right drying/curing it will be better, right!?

so now a bit of update in drying:
dryingday 4, the buds look and feel more dry, kinda crispy when u touch, the stems still bend (no snap) and smell isn't anything special, no mold

any suggestions anyone?

some pic's of today


----------



## Londoner (Aug 26, 2008)

id say at least a few more days drying and they`l be ready for jarring mate, just before you jar just pull apart a few random buds and inspect for mould, i know you say no mould but the spores if you have any often go unseen right in the middle of buds especially the big top colas where the buds are all packed against eachother on the main stem and cut off from fresh air supply, all it takes is a few spores on one bud to spread around the whole jar of bud and ruin a whole jar, its happened to me before and i lost 2oz and i was not pleased! so its just a precaution i like to take before jarring, and yea you bet if it tastes great now, you`l love it in a few weeks time!


----------



## jonask (Aug 26, 2008)

hey londoner i think some of the buds could be jared right now?! i took a piece of bud from the plants this time (i tried those small nuggs leftovers of harvest) and I'm smoking it right now! eheh and the 'dryness' seems fine and i'm afraid it gets over dryed, maybe the main colas need a bit more but the lower buds seem dry enough, dunno really not sure!!, the smoke taste good to be honest and i use a grinder a it grinded fine just like readyforsmoke weed

what u think?


----------



## jonask (Aug 26, 2008)

btw and when i jared the main cola should i split it in small nugs or just put the intire cola inside the jar?


----------



## Londoner (Aug 26, 2008)

yea i mean if you can grind some buds ok then they can probably be jarred, wet bud will not grind it will roll up into little balls in the grinder, just dont over fill the jars, leave a little free air space around the buds in the jar, and remember to burp your jars for 20mins 3 or 4 times over each 24 hour period, if im not around to burp my jars like at work or whatever, i just open my jars before i go to bed and seal them back up first thing in the morning, i like to cure my top colas whole, but you can break them up if you want i dont think it makes too much difference, just if your curing whole top colas be extra certain the cola is dry enough for curing or itl more than likely mould in the jar, i always like to leave a bit of stem on each bud while its curing but again thats just a preference thing and not essential.


----------



## jonask (Aug 26, 2008)

Londoner said:


> wahoo its a great feeling eh? you got loads of weed for a little investment and a bit of time when everyone else is paying through their teeth for substandard weed sold on the streets, i love it, none of my mates know i grow and would do anything to know where i get my green from lol. iv just had to cut a little branch off one of my church ladies 3weeks early because ive run out and im trying to speed dry it on my pc vents.


with all the rush i missed your post that bud looks sweet man
congrats!

so u manage to get use of the computer for something after all  

at least for drying ehehe


----------



## Londoner (Aug 26, 2008)

jonask said:


> with all the rush i missed your post that bud looks sweet man
> congrats!
> 
> so u manage to get use of the computer for something after all
> ...



lmao yea drying buds and posting on RIU, oh and sshhh, downloading porn too, budporn off course tut  yea cheers man thats a top from one of the lower branches, still got 3 weeks or so left, theyre just starting to swell up now. not one of my greatest grows, the seeds came from a dodgy batch of greenhouse seeds the church, i email`d them and they said i have to send the seeds back for a replacement, erm....... theyre growing right now i dont think thats gona be possible. F you mr Arjan! surprised i got a reply back from them tho.


----------



## jonask (Aug 27, 2008)

so after 4 long months it's finnaly done 

the final dry weight of all the weed is 207 grams (a bit less of what many people suggested but even so... I never had so much weed in my life so... wooooohooooooo)
the smallest plant was 35gr. and biggest was 45gr

the high is kinda cerebral, makes your brain tilt  even knowing is mainly a indica it didn't throw me at the couch and that's good,
it lasted for 2/3 hours and the taste isn't that bad... for sure it will get better with the cure, at least i hope so!

...so ladies and gentlemans these are the last pict's from this grow

a *BIG THANK YOU* to everyone who help me


coincidence or not, the seeds i order online arrived today.. ehehe (perfect timming)
so i'm going in vacations and when i come back i will start my next crop (can't wait) the strain i'm gonna grow is New York City Diesel from Soma


























































*if u wanna see the pict's bigger click on the signature link*¬


----------



## Trashed (Aug 27, 2008)

Sigh...just got in from a thirteen hour shift at a power plant and sitting here thinking about what good lookin' green stuff this is. Very nice indeed. Probably have dreams about it here in a few...


----------



## Dr High (Aug 27, 2008)

dude this is the best thing iveprobly ever seen for a first harvest! good work + rep


----------



## Londoner (Aug 27, 2008)

Dr High said:


> dude this is the best thing iveprobly ever seen for a first harvest! good work + rep


yea i think its the best virgin grow ive ever seen too, good job jonask! those yields are great for a first grow, your yields will get better with experience, try veg a week longer next grow, dont worry if they start getting tall, you can always tie them bitches down, another week or two veg could easily add another Oz or two per plant! enjoy the next grow all diesels are good shit, i grew white diesel from white label seeds years ago when i first went from hydro to soil, burned them a little getting used to feeding without an ec meter, but they were still real nice.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 27, 2008)

What a nice story. I love a happy ending.


----------



## xtheghostx (Aug 27, 2008)

nice harvest and + rep. I hung mine in a closet that stays around 70f and its very dark and dry. On the first day it was stinking bad I could smell it when I walked into the room. Then the 2nd day as soon as you came up to my door you could smell it. Now its the 3rd day and I smell inside the closet and get a faint weeds smell. But If I touch it I get a strong lemony citrus scent. My strain is diesel ryder.


----------



## I Love Marijuana (Aug 27, 2008)

Well done you have achieved the pinnacle of all ganja growers, have fun reaping the rewards.


----------



## SunnyD (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice Job......


----------



## jonask (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks everyone!

i must say that i already see differences from yesterday (just one day in jar)!
the buds are a bit smoother now not so crisp as they were yesterday, I burped today and left it open for about one hour.

if i keep smoking this weed will i feel the cure? I mean if I will be able to taste the difference, since I'll be smoking it and getting used to the 'uncured' taste
is just that my stash is finishing and I really don't feel like spend any more money buying shit i because now i am a selfsustained man


----------



## mike357 (Aug 27, 2008)

you gotta love it


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 27, 2008)

*Post up some bong tokes of the beautiful herb!*


----------



## surryman (Aug 27, 2008)

ten outa ten,hard to top that,'scuse the pun.


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## UshUsh (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks dank as fuck dude! Sickkk, keep us posted on how much it is dry!


----------



## jonask (Aug 28, 2008)

UshUsh said:


> Looks dank as fuck dude! Sickkk, keep us posted on how much it is dry!


just did! check my last post with pic's


----------



## jonask (Aug 28, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *Post up some bong tokes of the beautiful herb!*


i usually just smoke joints but i'm gonna do a nice bong picture just for you...
and i'll post it... ehehe


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## dannyking (Aug 28, 2008)

luvly jubly man. i'm just starting a 400w hps scrog and will definetely be looking into those nutes, i'm thinking of growing critical mass, as suggested by another ro user. anyhows. great job and i just hope i can get a yield like that from my 400.


----------



## tehhammer420 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice crop. I could enjoy that


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 28, 2008)

Jonask..wow! those are some nice dense buds.  +Rep


----------



## Mowbuss (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice buds man.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> Jonask..wow! those are some nice dense buds.  +Rep


oh u whore lmao!!!!   >>>>>>>> jk jk


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 29, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> oh u whore lmao!!!!   >>>>>>>> jk jk


LMAO!!! I AM I AM!!


----------



## surryman (Sep 1, 2008)

ma man!!1st harvest, you must be gifted,well,you are now!!


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 1, 2008)

It must be good he hasn't been here in few days


----------



## jonask (Sep 2, 2008)

I everyone,

just have been smoking (no growing, I'm on vacations lol) and my weed is great, very smooth smoke and the smell.... well it stinks skunk and the taste is great it has a citrus twist, couldn't ask for a better smoke

really happy




btw i love to be a weed whore ehehehe


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 2, 2008)

jonask said:


> I everyone,
> 
> just have been smoking (no growing, I'm on vacations lol) and my weed is great, very smooth smoke and the smell.... well it stinks skunk and the taste is great it has a citrus twist, couldn't ask for a better smoke
> 
> ...


 fine by me


----------



## mjboy (Sep 2, 2008)

good job and excellent weight. almost half a pound there bro.


----------



## justsmoked (Sep 2, 2008)

jonask said:


> thanks everyone!
> 
> i must say that i already see differences from yesterday (just one day in jar)!
> the buds are a bit smoother now not so crisp as they were yesterday, I burped today and left it open for about one hour.
> ...


dude keep blazin that shit!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 2, 2008)

jonask said:


> I everyone,
> 
> just have been smoking (no growing, I'm on vacations lol) and my weed is great, very smooth smoke and the smell.... well it stinks skunk and the taste is great it has a citrus twist, couldn't ask for a better smoke
> 
> ...


sounds good


----------



## Londoner (Sep 2, 2008)

enjoy your hols jonask, look forward to seeing your next green fingered project........ hope it turns out just as good as this one for you and if not better!!!!!


----------



## jonask (Sep 2, 2008)

Londoner said:


> enjoy your hols jonask, look forward to seeing your next green fingered project........ hope it turns out just as good as this one for you and if not better!!!!!


I am enjoying it  ehehe

and thanks! it will for sure... no more first timer!! 

i gonna start my next grow in the last week of september, i need some time off (vacations) so next 3 weeks are gonna be just for enjoyment after that is back to grow 

i'm gonna plant 3 different strains im my next grow, 1 sensi skunk (it really impressed me this strain!! better than expected so i'm keeping it), maybe 4 NYC diesel and for the other one i dunno!? i'm going to amsterdam so i figure it out when i'll be there; the only NO it's to pure sativas (they take too long) but for my 3rd strain i was thinking in Sogouda (Blueberry/Cheese/G13 Haze wich is a Indica: 70% Sativa: 30%) also from Soma 

what do you guys think about sogouda?

and is it to early for me to start with already 3 different strains or that isn't really a problem!?

thanks


----------



## NotMine (Sep 2, 2008)

I love having that problem........where and the hell am I going to put all this...........gonna have to eat some food to make room in the freezer...real good looking stuff........looks like you'll be set for a min hope you already started round two?!


----------



## jonask (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks notmine!
i think we posted at the same time lol

the answer for your question is in the post above yours


----------



## Londoner (Sep 2, 2008)

jonask said:


> I am enjoying it  ehehe
> 
> and thanks! it will for sure... no more first timer!!
> 
> ...


havnt seen that sogouda but ive got somas site in my favourites so il check it out! but judging by its parentage that you say it sounds the nuts! youve obviously got the knack of growing and all the basics so i dont think growing a few different strains at once will be a problem for you, just bear in mind different strains have different requirements in terms of feeding etc so just read your plants and be prepared to be mixing up different strengths of nute solution to cater for the different needs of the different strains if you need to, you may be lucky and theyl all grow quite happily being fed from the same solution..but yeah give it a go itl be a great learning curve for ya either way, nothing teaches you more about different plants needs than growing a few totally different strains side by side, myself and the rest of the good ppl of RIU are here should you run into any problems, with a great first harvest like that im sure any thread started by you will get plenty of attention anyway.............


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 2, 2008)

whoa job very well done u should be real proud.. and excellent job on trimming buds i am impressed, go to the 400 watt grow club thread and show off your hard work .... thanks for posting great pics and so detailed i never knew how to post pics b4 you dumbed it down like that... I will get a new cam and post some pics when time is right ... keep up the good work i look forward to your next grow journal


----------



## jonask (Sep 2, 2008)

Londoner said:


> ... you may be lucky and theyl all grow quite happily being fed from the same solution..


thats exactly the problem i'm afraid of!! man u read my mind lololol
hope they can all 'eat from the same dish' at least thats what i'm gonna try! 

what strains have u grow before londoner? just outta curiosity!


----------



## jonask (Sep 2, 2008)

Corso312 said:


> whoa job very well done u should be real proud.. and excellent job on trimming buds i am impressed, go to the 400 watt grow club thread and show off your hard work .... thanks for posting great pics and so detailed i never knew how to post pics b4 you dumbed it down like that... I will get a new cam and post some pics when time is right ... keep up the good work i look forward to your next grow journal


thanks!! 

glad it helped u out!!

post that link please!!!


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 2, 2008)

jonask said:


> I am enjoying it  ehehe
> 
> and thanks! it will for sure... no more first timer!!
> 
> ...


Try sensiseeds "california indica" We know whats up


----------



## jonask (Sep 2, 2008)

i read the description at sensi site and looks damm tasty, def. going to my wishlist ...but i was searching for something a bit different in taste... not sure what thou!! eheh


----------



## asdfva (Sep 24, 2008)

Again... Great thread, and great results.

Will you be doing a NYC Diesel journal?
It too is my favorite high/taste combo
so far. Second would be lemon skunk
with blueberry as a solid third. 

Enjoy that vacation!


----------



## mammal (Sep 24, 2008)

amazing stuff man, very inspirational! made me feel much better about my grow in very similar conditions! +rep


----------



## jonask (Sep 25, 2008)

asdfva said:


> Again... Great thread, and great results.
> 
> Will you be doing a NYC Diesel journal?
> It too is my favorite high/taste combo
> ...


thanks alot man!

in Amsterdam the first time i smoked nyc diesel i couldn't believe it was the best shit ever i smoked!!! my favorite of all times ...
yep for sure i'm doing a journal for my next grow (actually starting today or tomorrow) but i'm not going to stick only to NYC diesel! i will grow also Skunk and Sogouda (still haven't decide how many of each ehehe)  so it's gonna be a diversify journal
and i can't wait to try my improvements in nutes, Carboload and Overdrive also from AN in addiction to the same nutes i used before

as fare as taste i think we share a bit of the same tastes  i like all your top3

check it out this *AWSOME* deal i made in amsterdam 2 weeks ago 






sogouda costs 100


----------



## jonask (Sep 25, 2008)

mammal said:


> amazing stuff man, very inspirational! made me feel much better about my grow in very similar conditions! +rep



wow 

i'm really honored 

Thank you


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 25, 2008)

jonask said:


> thanks alot man!
> 
> in Amsterdam the first time i smoked nyc diesel i couldn't believe it was the best shit ever i smoked!!! my favorite of all times ...
> yep for sure i'm doing a journal for my next grow (actually starting today or tomorrow) but i'm not going to stick only to NYC diesel! i will grow also Skunk and Sogouda (still haven't decide how many of each ehehe)  so it's gonna be a diversify journal
> ...


thats wot im talkin bout  best of luck!


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Sep 25, 2008)

good shit bro, i remember when we were both almost done posting about trichs and shit, i ended up with about 10 oz from 2 plants off of those cfls in that rubbermaid, you outdid me by about 2x, with 2x the plants and 2x the quality of lighting and prolly everything else, but good shit man nice to see huh


----------



## jimdandy (Sep 25, 2008)

That is fantastic!!! In my opinion if you can bring a plant to harvest, U did a good job!!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 25, 2008)

yo yo well done again man +rep! peace crippled!


----------



## jonask (Sep 25, 2008)

CaNNaBiZNeSS said:


> good shit bro, i remember when we were both almost done posting about trichs and shit, i ended up with about 10 oz from 2 plants off of those cfls in that rubbermaid, you outdid me by about 2x, with 2x the plants and 2x the quality of lighting and prolly everything else, but good shit man nice to see huh


and i've already seen amazing results with a 250wHPS


----------



## NASTYRUDEDOGG (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, that shit looks great!, can't wait to hear the dry weight. What kind of set up do you have and how many plants did you harvest? Gotta give you some rep!


----------



## Gimme The Spliffff (Sep 30, 2008)

NASTYRUDEDOGG said:


> Wow, that shit looks great!, can't wait to hear the dry weight. What kind of set up do you have and how many plants did you harvest? Gotta give you some rep!


 go back a few pages and it tells u the weight. I forgot im fuked up right now and tired so there for im lazy to go look


----------



## drogrower (Oct 6, 2008)

jonask said:


> .....so ...this is my first harvest!
> 
> what do you think? ...i love it
> 
> ...


I was just wondering what setup you have, what strain that is, how nutes you used? lol


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 6, 2008)

yo dro grower read the thread brotha. you'll find out, its a great one to read!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 6, 2008)

crippled guy do you expect to "pull" with that signature? lol


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 7, 2008)

LONDONER- with a 95.5 percent rate, indeed! i will usually pull! lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 7, 2008)

lol id better start getting some tips from you then mate!!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 7, 2008)

fisrt thing first. bud before bitches!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 7, 2008)

Bad Ass bro Well fucking done.


----------



## HandlebarsMC2 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm a month late but Sweet Yield and grow. Congrats. How long did it take for the girls to pre flower before you switched the lights to 12/12 . Im thinking about doing the same. mine have been veggie for 7 weeks



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/116897-purponixhinduhawaiiansuperskunk1stgrow.html


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 7, 2008)

damn how tall are yours after vegging for 7 weeks?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 7, 2008)

londoner just cracked up at you avatar. sagga


----------



## HandlebarsMC2 (Oct 7, 2008)

tallest is only 26 ft but they are really bushy
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/116897-purponixhinduhawaiiansuperskunk1stgrow.html


----------



## averagefred (Oct 8, 2008)

looks like my basement . Congrats Now we wait. Good things Grow in Ontario


----------



## potted outie (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow 
Theyre mutants from outta space!!!!


----------



## burlingo (Oct 20, 2008)

HandlebarsMC2 said:


> tallest is only 26 ft but they are really bushy
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/116897-purponixhinduhawaiiansuperskunk1stgrow.html


haha. think you might've got your measurements wrong


----------



## Londoner (Oct 20, 2008)

HandlebarsMC2 said:


> tallest is only 26 ft but they are really bushy
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/116897-purponixhinduhawaiiansuperskunk1stgrow.html


LMAO 26 ft


----------



## Londoner (Oct 20, 2008)

Where is Jonask these days? Where are you mate? Have you smoked yourself into a coma with your first harvest?


----------



## thomas232 (Oct 20, 2008)

BEAUTIFULLLL oh god.
Thats fantastic.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

whats up londoner how the Uk


----------



## Londoner (Oct 21, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> whats up londoner how the Uk


Same shit, different day crippled. Thanks for asking.

Hows the good ol' US of A?


----------



## jonask (Oct 21, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Where is Jonask these days? Where are you mate? Have you smoked yourself into a coma with your first harvest?


lol ehehe


not yet londoner


having alot of trouble starting the next grow!! even ashamed to tell...

the seeds aren't sprouting... already lost so many seeds

terrible...i'm so pissed it never has been a issue germinating seeds!

sorry for not being around much but.... god dam it grrrrrrrrrrrrr


but I everybody i'll try to be a bit more online

thanks and peace


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

londoner the us of A is about to maybe elect a black person for presedent


----------



## zeke01 (Nov 11, 2008)

really good grow there. that weed looks dank as hell. mad props.


----------



## Galeer (Nov 11, 2008)

OH MY GOD first grow??? wow and u almost got Half a pound man WOW thats some shit man i got like a oz my first grow hahahah and it was cfl now i use hps but anyways WOW man anything special u use or do?


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 12, 2008)

where are you man??


----------



## smokin like a G (Nov 12, 2008)

looks soooo dank i wantz

good job on your first grow


----------



## Chadwicksuperbud (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice..i love seeing it..u should water cure some of it


----------



## jonask (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks guys



too bad that stash is gone 

have to wait a few more months for my next crop to grow


----------



## ddriver (Dec 8, 2008)

you smoked it all? how many weeks did you smoke?

it is the best first grow ever, I am 2 weeks intoflowering, 1st grow as well, will be happy if I get half of what you did, cuz I'm a little restricted in height, but I have 10 plants


----------



## Nicklas26Bendtner (Dec 8, 2008)

jonask, 

just curious, what size pots were you using? I fear mine might be a bit small. I strive for your results mate!


----------



## Dre773 (Dec 8, 2008)

Good Shit my dude


----------



## mammal (Dec 9, 2008)

ahaha i hope people arnt still posting in my harvest thread (in a few weeks time) when ive smoked all the fruits of my labour!


----------



## jonask (Dec 9, 2008)

Nicklas26Bendtner said:


> jonask,
> 
> just curious, what size pots were you using? I fear mine might be a bit small. I strive for your results mate!


5,5L pots on my next grow I'm gonna try maybe 7 L

peace


----------



## Jordy Villain (Dec 9, 2008)

damn i know this threadd is old hat but i just had to drop a line after peeping this. soo ill. great first grow jonask!


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 9, 2008)

wow...awesome harvest man.....


----------



## Napolean420 (Dec 10, 2008)

Man Jonask mustve smoked a shitload cause all that wouldve lasted me bout 5 months. Nothing wrong with that, just an observation


----------

